# soring in the gaited-horses persists; bizarre lawsuit to limit USDA oversight



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SHOW, the USA-organization formed to help **stop** the soring of gaited horses & other cruel practices, 
has SUED the USDA to limit the Federal govt's ability to oversee horse welfare!

Various trainers, owners, & competitors are undermining equine welfare protections against cruelty. :nonod:

Step-by-Step Progress Protecting Tennessee Walking Horses | Animal Cruelty | LiveScience


----------

